# Would you want this guy to wait on you?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I broke down and got one of my ramps for Jett here at the store. I would have done it sooner had I realized he would ring up customers for me!

For me? It's ok to use these?










Wow...I can get up here all by myself now!










This is great! I can get up to mommy's chair whenever I want.










I kinda like this. The chair feels pretty good.










Hmmm...I think I can ring people up.










Ok...got it. I'm so proud of myself.










May I help you?










Is that debit or credit?










Thank you and come again!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sooo cute!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww Jett is the cutest sales person hands down! i just love that boy!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

With him at the front desk, you should have a long line of customers
going twice around the block!!!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh too cute for words! I just love the half smirk in the 4th pic.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow Jett you are a wonderful sales clerk! Maybe you could teach Bailey & Sophie how to type & they could help me with my job!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Jett, I hope you get extra treats if you work overtime. Love the "May I help you" pic - it's as if he were really saying it  He's so cute.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahhh I love it!! Jett is so cute!! I love the one where his eyes are closed and it looks like he is smiling!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, what a great sales clerk. Lets just hope he doesn't want raise in his kibble ration. lol


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

just wonderful, I certainly would love to have him ring me up.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg him smiling is priceless , what a hunk!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh man He would be on all my business cards What a little ham! Soooooooo CUTE!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Awww. Jett is such a cutie! It would make me want to buy everything in the store!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Crystal. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: LMAO. I did a genuine spit take when I came to that shot where Jett's so proud of himself. I had to clean my screen. :w00t: Your boy is just too cute for words. It really makes me want to head out your way and drop in. Unfortunately, the shoot north of Chicago didn't help at all in that way. I have to work on something closer  Darn I wish you were coming to Nationals.:angry:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

If Jett were my sales dude I wouldn't be able to say no ... I'd buy everything!! :wub:

Where did you get the steps/ramp? Very nice!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He's the cutest little sales clerk I ever did see!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

haha  every handsome boy deserves a ramp ^_^ toooo cute pictures of this lil cutie.. love them and missed him

hugs

Kat


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jett is the cutest cashier I have ever seen!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> If Jett were my sales dude I wouldn't be able to say no ... I'd buy everything!! :wub:
> 
> Where did you get the steps/ramp? Very nice!!
> 
> HUGz! Jules



I sell them. Here's a link.

www.PamperedPetBoutiqueLLC.com Furniture, Steps & Ramps


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> OMG Crystal. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: LMAO. I did a genuine spit take when I came to that shot where Jett's so proud of himself. I had to clean my screen. :w00t: Your boy is just too cute for words. It really makes me want to head out your way and drop in. Unfortunately, the shoot north of Chicago didn't help at all in that way. I have to work on something closer  Darn I wish you were coming to Nationals.:angry:


LOL...hope you're able to get all that coffee off your computer screen. :HistericalSmiley:

I know. I'm more disappointed then you can possibly know that I can't make Nationals this year. I'm just hoping you'll have a shoot close by. Course you'll have to have Tyler with you. I so want to see Jett and Tyler play together.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol, love your captions.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jett, you are a riot!!! You're mom sure has a good time at work I see!! :thumbsup:

I'll take one of ......YOU!!!! :wub: ....and that will be credit please....


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my...he's just too cute for words! Yep, I think you should keep him on the register. I bet sales go way up!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Crystal. How absolutely adorable is that?!!! Thank goodness Jett doesn't work for HSN. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Jett is just the cutest thing ever!!! I love the pic of him with his eyes closed and his huge grin! 

BTW, what is that adorable little bed in the background that has the little bows on it? ...is it a brownish color? ...details, please...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh it's a pink Lovin' Stuff Plush Bed. I had it on my web store all of last year. I'm out now except for that one. I gave it to my one foster Tzu when she was here at the store. If anyone is interested, it's been slightly used and I'll make you a heck of a deal on it. :thumbsup:










This is my former foster Tzu Sophie once she finally realized that beds were not only ok to get into, but really comfy. I really miss her.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww that is great! What a cutie!!! Love it! I'd come shop everyday.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, that is the CUTEST thing I have seen all day!!:heart: Mr. Jett waiting on customers~~~He is so adorable Crystal! I just want to hug and kiss on him!!:smootch: You should have gotten that ramp a long time ago!!:chili:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How gosh darn cute!!!!!! Crystal that is such a cute post!!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'll take one of everything. How could you resist with such a cute dude at the cash register!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Now that your mommy knows who's boss maybe you can ask for a pay raise:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is just too cute for words! And what an adorable smile! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

All the pics were just super great!! Jett is such a dollbaby. I so enjoyed looking at them. He sure is an awesome salesman:thumbsup:.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I would love to have that little doll waiting on me!:aktion033: Does he give kisses out too?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness Crystal, he is such a cutie pie, so many fun expressions. I think Lola would fall in love instantly  like me.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh! Sooo cute!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

soooo cute!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So good at what he does! Love that little jean jacket. He looks like he's the sheriff there at your store. 
I'm betting he helps with bizzzzness...or at least monkey bizzzzness


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal, once word gets out about your cute little sales clerk, you'll have them lined up around the block!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jett you could wait on me anytime.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal - he is so adorable! I love all of these pictures and I really love the whole series of pictures!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Crystal, HOW ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debit or credit? Hmm....I'll have to go with credit so I can take one of everything you are selling Jett! Who could resist his customer service and adorable looks. I have a feeling with Jett working register your sales are gonna go thru the roof Crystal!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh too cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd make a long drive to that store just to be helped by Jett. That's the cutest little sales person I've ran across. That little guy could sell me anything! :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

If Jett can teach Izzy that trick then we can leave them to run the store and we can go have lunch!!!!! ha ha.

He's so handsome! I just love that little guy - Next time you do a commercial theres your hook. That little man could sell anything to anyone I'm sure!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i almost missed these pics! soooo cute crystal, how do you get any work done with that adorable face looking at you? (sigh)
those are some snazzy steps.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I bet profits go way up. I would buy ANYTHING Jett was selling.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh!! Just seeing these photos! Absolutely adorable and the captions are PERFECT!!!!!!!!!! You really brought a smile to my tired old face LOL


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very cute x


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg, that is too cute!!!!! #1 Sales person of the year, for sure!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Jett your are quite the charmer . I bet everyone that comes through the door buys something just by looking at you :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

*SeRi's first model training session*

oops wrong posting . .sorry crystal


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG... Jett is just TOO adorable behind the counter! Who could resist the charisma of that face and personality? :wub::wub::wub:

And I love the little denim outfit he's wearing... sort of "punkish" in a cute way. :wub:


----------



## ilovemybabyboy (Apr 4, 2010)

:wub: omgoodness this is so cute. :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal I always love seeing pictures of Jett.....Both of your fluffs are just too cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you should put his photo on your wall with "Employee of the Month"


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal, those are such CUTE pictures!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:wub:


Maglily said:


> I think you should put his photo on your wall with "Employee of the Month"


Brenda - that's a GREAT idea. Each month Crystal you can change his picture to one of him in another great outfit you have in the store


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> :wub:
> 
> Brenda - that's a GREAT idea. Each month Crystal you can change his picture to one of him in another great outfit you have in the store


Hey, yeah... great thinking, Brenda and Erin! I LOVE this idea!!! :chili:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I broke down and got one of my ramps for Jett here at the store. I would have done it sooner had I realized he would ring up customers for me!


Crystal....SO STINKIN' CUTE!!!! I LOVE his vest LOL. 

Karla


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> Crystal....SO STINKIN' CUTE!!!! I LOVE his vest LOL.
> 
> Karla


Hi Karla!

Were you at the show in Crown Point this past weekend? I wanted to go but didn't make it. Have you seen Cheryl and sweet little Callie lately? :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hi Karla!
> 
> Were you at the show in Crown Point this past weekend? I wanted to go but didn't make it. Have you seen Cheryl and sweet little Callie lately? :wub::wub::wub:


We were at Yorkville KC the weekend before. Ritzy got her first two points!!! Yes, Callie is JUST as adorable as ever.. )))

Are you going the specialty?? I have Ritzy entered


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> We were at Yorkville KC the weekend before. Ritzy got her first two points!!! Yes, Callie is JUST as adorable as ever.. )))
> 
> Are you going the specialty?? I have Ritzy entered


Congrats!! Way to go Ritzy!! She is just stunning.:wub:

Sadly, I don't think I'll be able to make it to Nationals. I'm sooo disappointed. I'm still hoping by some miracle it works out and I'll be able to go. 

Is Callie getting any bigger?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Those pictures of Jett are so cute! If I lived near you, I would certainly shop in your store to have Jett ring me up!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I broke down and got one of my ramps for Jett here at the store. I would have done it sooner had I realized he would ring up customers for me!
> 
> :biggrin:
> For me? It's ok to use these?
> ...


He's too cute for words!! I love him. Rocky is modeled after Jett. He's got his haircut, shorter on legs though..I used Jett's picture. Stairs look great, but kind of big, are they?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Your Rocky looks adorable!:wub: And Jett is honored that Rocky wanted to have a haircut like his.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Totally CUTE!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Congrats!! Way to go Ritzy!! She is just stunning.:wub:
> 
> Sadly, I don't think I'll be able to make it to Nationals. I'm sooo disappointed. I'm still hoping by some miracle it works out and I'll be able to go.
> 
> Is Callie getting any bigger?


well, I hope you can wiggle it in! 

re: Callie, a bit, but not much  I mention your name, often )))

k


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Congrats!! Way to go Ritzy!! She is just stunning.:wub:
> 
> Oh and thank you!! I adore her and YOU know how sweet she is, since you met her in person. She has her Momma's personality (so does Feather). Kissy kissy, sweet as syrup!
> 
> K


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Jett is the most handsome little salesclerk we've ever seen!! We'd love him to wait on us!!! we could only be so lucky!!!
xoxo


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Jett is so handsome! I would buy whatever he is selling  I do wish I lived closer, I would come shopping all the time.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Jett is the best! He is soooo cute and funny!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would follow that little guy home!!! So adorable and has personality plus!!!! Great little salesman you got there Mommy~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my, what a very handsome little worker!!:wub:
love the pics!!:chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Now he's gonna want a paycheck!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

How cute is that. Jett, you are the cutest little store clerk ever. :wub: I'll take 2 of everything if you'll ring it up.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL! Awwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*Crystal, Jett is the cutest little male malt ever! You may think that I am kidding but I am seriously considering getting a male,adding another malt to my pack because of your adorable little man! Where did you get him?*


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Jett, you are the best sales"man" ever!
:wub:


----------

